# Extraño mensaje al emerger  net-mail/mailbase-1.1 (solución)

## cameta

Me dice esto:

```
 * Messages for package net-mail/mailbase-1.1:

 * Your //var/spool/mail/ directory permissions differ from

 *   those which mailbase wants to set it to (03775).

 *   If you did not change them on purpose, consider running:

 * 

 *     chown root:mail //var/spool/mail/

 *     chmod 03775 //var/spool/mail/
```

¿A qué puede deberse?

----------

## opotonil

Mira el bug (fixed):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88177

Salu2.

----------

## cameta

Si, pero es uno del año 2005.

----------

## opotonil

Perdona, me cole. Viendo el ChangeLog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 12 Oct 2012; Eray Aslan <eras@gentoo.org> +mailbase-1.1.ebuild:
> 
> Make /var/spool/mail/ directory setgid and sticky - bugs #424431 #426962
> ...

 

Creo que el correcto es, por ejemplo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/426962?id=426962

Salu2.

----------

## cameta

He hecho lo que dice el mensaje y he vuelto a emerger el mailbase por si acaso.

Ya no da ese mensaje.

----------

